# krainerwurst?????



## smokerjim (Feb 10, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has made krainerwurst before,I have had it awhile ago and would like to try and make it,there are recipes on the internet but i don't always trust them like i do on smf,any help would be great. thanks


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2015)

Transfer the recipe to this thread....   someone will let you know....


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2015)

ok, i'll have to go back and wright it down,don't know how to transfer it,i will post it, thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello.  Find the recipe, left click and highlight it all.  Then right click in the highlighted area and a box will open.  Scroll down to copy and left click on copy.  Type what you want to say in your post then right again click again scroll down to paste and left click and the recipe should be pasted into your post.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks i tried what u said,couldn't get it to work,(slovenian) krainer wurst, 7 lb. butts, 11/2 lb. chuck roast,1 1/2 pound fresh bacon, 2 teaspoons instacure #1, 5 tblsp salt,3 cloves garlic crushed and minced,1 tblsp. granulated garlic,2 tblsp. black pepper, preheat smoker to 130 put sausage in for 1 hour before adding smoke, then about every 20 minutes add acouple degrees until internal temp. 152 then shower with cold water. this is off the sausage maker inc. site


----------



## link (Feb 12, 2015)

Is this the one you were looking at?

*Krainerwurst (Slovenian Sausage)*

*(Cured, Smoked, Cooked)*

                Genuine Slovenian Krainerwurst contains a minimum of 68% pork, about 12% beef, and 20% fresh pork belly (bacon) with a little added water and only salt, garlic, and black pepper added for seasoning. Authentic Slovenian recipes have pretty specific instructions. The meat must be cut into 10 to 13 mm. pieces, and the bacon into 8 to 10 mm. pieces. Only 32-36 mm. hog casings are used, and links are formed in pairs of 12 to 16 cm lengths having the weight of 180 to 220 grams. Wooden skewers are used to hold the pairs together. The sausages are cured and then hot-smoked at relatively low temperatures. It’s interesting to note that the recipe has been widely misrepresented over time, especially in America where various spices and cheeses have been added. Here is the basic recipe:

7 lbs. Pork Butt with Fat

1-1/2 lbs. Lean Beef Chuck

1-1/2 lbs. Fresh Pork Bacon

2 level tspns. Instacure #1

5 tblspns. Salt

3 Garlic Cloves (crushed and minced)

1 tblspn. Granulated Garlic

2 tblspns. Coarse Black Pepper _(freshly ground)_

32-36 mm. Hog Casings

                Place the grinder knife and plate into the freezer while you separate the fat from the lean meat using a sharp knife. Cut the meat into 1-1/2 ” cubes to keep sinew from wrapping around the auger behind the plate as the meat is ground. Grind the meat using the 3/8” plate and the pork fat using a 3/16” plate. Mix the Instacure #1 with a little water for uniform distribution and add it to the meat. Work with small batches, refrigerating the meat and fat at every opportunity. Next, mix the meat with all the remaining ingredients, kneading the mixture to develop the proteins myosin and actin, creating a “sticky meat paste” (primary bind). 

                Stuff the sausage into 32-36 mm. hog casings, allowing them to hang and dry at room temperature for an hour. Place the sausages into a preheated 130°F. (54°C.) smokehouse for an hour (with the damper open) before introducing hickory smoke and adjusting the damper to only ¼ open. Gradually, only a couple of degrees each twenty minutes, raise the smokehouse temperature until the internal meat temperature (IMT) registers 152°F. (67°C.). This procedure must be done slowly to avoid breaking the collagen. Remove the sausages, showering them with cold water until the IMT drops to less than 90°F. (32°C.). This sausage remains perishable and must be refrigerated. 

Best wishes, Chuckwagon


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 12, 2015)

that's it, thanks, you can tell i'm a real genious


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 13, 2015)

I saw that same recipe today and made a copy to try later. Sounds like it would be good.

I don't know how to transfer stuff of the net either...


----------



## timberjet (Mar 13, 2015)

link said:


> Is this the one you were looking at?
> 
> *Krainerwurst (Slovenian Sausage)*
> 
> ...


Cure wise this recipe is solid. 2 tsp for 10 pounds ground meat is right.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 16, 2015)

probably another dumb question but is instacure the same as pink salt,weather is getting nicer going to try this soon.thanks


----------



## chef willie (Mar 16, 2015)

smokerjim said:


> probably another dumb question but is instacure the same as pink salt,weather is getting nicer going to try this soon.thanks


Yes, Instacure is pink salt....sounds like a legit formula to try.....Willie


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 16, 2015)

ok thanks, i will let everyone know how it turns out when i do it.thanks again


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 24, 2015)

I made some krainerwurst using Chuckwagon's recipe ( I cut the recipe in half for the first time, won't do that again) and it really came out good. I also made some Kielbasa and I think I like the Krainerwurst better. Something in the recipe gave it a nice little tang.













smoked Krainerwurst & kielbasa 003.JPG



__ unclejhim
__ Mar 24, 2015


















smoked Krainerwurst & kielbasa 004.JPG



__ unclejhim
__ Mar 24, 2015


















smoked Krainerwurst & kielbasa 008.JPG



__ unclejhim
__ Mar 24, 2015






the Krainerwurst is on the left. I will make this again I liked it a lot!!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 24, 2015)

looks great,i'm going to be making some soon,when people ask me what it taste like i tell them  it's like kielbasi on steroids


----------

